# Wimborne Minster



## Matthew King (Jan 5, 2011)

A first attempt at a building










I welcome any crit. 

thanks.


----------



## Igor (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you use a ruler to draw?


----------



## cassiopeia (Jan 5, 2011)

I think it's good. I really like the sky.


----------



## Matthew King (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, yeah the main structure was aided with a rule


----------

